# Solved: Windows Media Player 10 - not playing streaming



## Margot68 (Jun 14, 2005)

I listen to talk radio online. I had been listening to KFI AM640 for quite some time, then all of a sudden was not able to listen to it.

Their support staff were not able to help, claiming thousands of people are still listening, my isp was not able to help claiming they are able to access it. I checked my settings with them and apparantly everything is on the right setting. According to them, I should be able to listen.

I *can* hear streaming from every _other_ radio station I attempt to connect to. The only one I can't hear is KFI.

I have window XP home, I have Media player 10 and there is over 512mb of ram in my system.

Like I said, I was able to listen then two weeks ago, it wouldn't connect.
When I try to access this through media player (Rather than direct thru the site) This is the error message I get

"Windows Media Player cannot play the file because a network error occurred. The server might not be available. Verify that you are connected to the network and that your proxy settings are correct."

Previously, when connecting thru the media player I would get "buffering" then it would start playing.. I don't get the "buffering" message now. All it does is show as if it's playing, then a minute or so later, I get that message. It doesn't play at all though.

I have checked my settings with my ISP, that is all correct. I've updated codecs, that made no difference.

Unfortunately, being a new user I can't post the links I use. It's kfiam640 dot com.

If anyone is able to help me, I'd be VERY grateful!!!!!

Thanks


----------



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

Thank you for choosing to listen to our station online! We have recently upgraded our online broadcasts with a new creative media provider, www.liquidcompass.net. 
This new and improved stream now supports PC, MAC and Linux users! To ensure that that you are able to fully enjoy this stream, please make sure that your computer has the latest free and computer safe Windows Media Player. If you do not have Windows Media Player, please click on the following link that will redirect you to the Microsoft download center:

(http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/download/default.asp

Once you have been redirected, follow the instructions to install the Windows Media Players that is compliant with your system.

Common issues not allowing you to access the stream:

- If you cannot hear the stream, or other streams from Windows Media, please turn off your virus protection software, and try to reconnect. If your system is behind a firewall, please contact your network administrator to open up your firewall to allow your system to access this stream.
- For the best listening experience, please ensure that you are using Windows Media Player 5.5 or newer!
- NETSCAPE USERS - please use Windows Media Player 6.0 and above, and use the controls on your computer to adjust the volume.
- MAC USERS - please use Internet Explorer for Macintosh, and use your volume controls on your computer to adjust the volume.

If you are still having problems accessing the stream, please send an email to [email protected], and a representative will assist you with any troubleshooting issues you might have to ensure that you are able to fully enjoy this station online!

Thanks for listening!

Got this from their website. When I clicked the link a popup opened and streaming radio was heard. Didn't play through wmp tho. Might have to listen to it from their site?  good luck


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol wtx i thought you were from Talk Radio for a minute 

It looks like the stream is now through their website like WTX suggested. That's the same thing that happened to me, when I was able to listen to a London radio station, they decided to close the stream in Media Player and stick with the website stream. I guess they were losing bandwith from the constant streams.


----------



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

hehe... fooled ya huh lol  i was curious with her ? so looked at it. tried searching within wmp for that particular station, didn't find it either cuz i listen to streaming radio thru wmp all day, every day!


----------



## Margot68 (Jun 14, 2005)

No, I've tried to listen to it directly from their site too but it won't access the stream. I've contacted liquid compass support. They couldn't help me. I've turned off my virus protection. Doesn't help. I've reinstalled media player 10. Doesn't help. And as I stated, I'm able to listen to many other stations!!! It's only this one that doesn't work for me and no one seems to be able to help me.


----------



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

used internet explorer to access the site, popup played the talk radio so don't know what else u can do. have u turned off ur popup blocker in internet explorer too? or try accessing it with a different browser like firefox. otherwise, guess it's time to find a new station lol. wish i knew more but i don't


----------



## Margot68 (Jun 14, 2005)

Yes I've tried that.... I've tried accessing thru netscape, firefox and opera. It won't work. pop up blocker doesn't make a difference as the window comes up, it just doesnt' access the stream.

If you know where else to refer me I'd deeply appreciate it!!! I just can't understand why only THIS one won't work!!!! I just don't get it. It has me stumped.


----------



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

only other thing i can think of is ur firewall settings. but if all ur other stations work, it's just something u'll have to live with i guess. especially if u've emailed liquidcompass and they couldn't get it to work for u either!


----------



## Margot68 (Jun 14, 2005)

That's very frustrating. I mean I need to know why! I can't just accept that it wont work. I guess I'll have to try other message boards. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Try the boards / tech help on suuport.microsoft.com (there should be a link there)

This is obivously beyond us. I'm 99% sure is the radio stations side that has cause it.


----------



## Margot68 (Jun 14, 2005)

thanks. If I do find out what the problem was, I'll post it here


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

:up: coolbeans


----------



## Margot68 (Jun 14, 2005)

Just to let you guys know, I wasn't able to get any help at microsoft either (or it was too complicated for me to try to work out) BUT I did a system restore back to a time when I WAS able to listen. The computer told me no changes had been made however when I tried to access the station it played!!!!! So I'm a very happy girl!

Just wanted to let you know!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Another one of those mysteries... Where's Angela Lansbury when you need her... 

:up: good job in finding the solution. If you feel that this thread is finish, go to the top and click on Thread Tools, then click Marked as solved  :up:


----------



## Margot68 (Jun 14, 2005)

Got it! Thanks


----------

